# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Play Warcraft III over wireless network

## Peacelock

A couple of friends and I have been playing WC3 at school for some time and we have wasted a lot of time playing only 1vs1 because we didnt know how to play it over a wireless network. I decided to share that info with you :Wink: 

1. Open WC3.
2. Go to options.
3. Click "Gameplay".
4. Change the port from 6112 to 27015.
5. ???????
6. PROFIT!

Now just create a game as LAN and you will get the game up normally. (If you are on the same wireless network that is ^^.)

----------


## lohkies

it has to be 27015?

----------


## mafiaboy

or just download hamachi and join the same network......

----------


## general_salsa

feels like 27015 is their net work and whoever joins it will be visible n they will hax the shit out of u

----------


## tomch

i just used default settings and we play under the same wireless network.
no changes needed

----------


## Opirity1

hamachi makes me cry

----------

